# Snatch and grab



## grannyjo (Oct 3, 2019)

My old girl did a snatch and grab yesterday.   I had the fridge open, putting some stuff inside and she couldn't resist the just cooked chicken I had put in there on a plate.

It was covered in foil,  but she managed to get it out of that.

She scoffed down most of it,  but left the rear end - she apparently didn't like the taste of the stuffing I'd used.

Been keeping a close eye on her this morning,  and she seems to be OK.  Apart from a few extra toilet breaks.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 3, 2019)

Dog? Cat?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2019)

Python?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 3, 2019)

Gotta be a dog. Cats don't scarf their food down that way. Dogs do.


----------



## grannyjo (Oct 3, 2019)

She's a nearly 13 year old Border Collie/Cattle Dog/Kelpie cross dog.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, she's fast. 
Quicker reflexes than most of us have, at this point!  

Of course, she knows what the fridge is, and has been practicing, with gradually increasing sized items for years, probably.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope she'll be okay, of course!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2019)

Granny Jo said doggo seems to be alright. The scamp! I think any dog with Border Collie in it, is brilliant.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 3, 2019)

Aahhh, Border Collies are VERY smart. 
Remember Verb (Westminster agility champion)?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 3, 2019)

They are very quick, too.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2019)

grannyjo said:


> My old girl did a snatch and grab yesterday.   I had the fridge open, putting some stuff inside and she couldn't resist the just cooked chicken I had put in there on a plate.
> 
> It was covered in foil,  but she managed to get it out of that.
> 
> ...


Thought you were talking about your girlfriend.


----------



## Trade (Oct 4, 2019)

My younger son and his first wife once had a German Sheppard that learned how to open the refrigerator door by himself. He would get his snout in the handle and pull it open. He cleaned them out of meat several times while they were out. They had to wrap bungee cords all the way around the frig to keep him from doing it. Later on his father-in put a latch on it so that they could padlock it.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2019)

My favorite gorgeous chicken thief:


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2019)

Yellow lab raids refrigerator - he must have a secret stockpile!


----------



## Trade (Oct 5, 2019)

Dogs will be dogs. 

I don't care if you have the fanciest dog in the world, 

If he smells a half eaten cheeseburger in your kitchen garbage can he will knock it over to get to it just like any junkyard mutt would.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> My favorite gorgeous chicken thief:   ❤


He took it to his dish, maybe that'll help open it, LOL


----------



## grannyjo (Oct 14, 2019)

She didn't get off scott free from choosing to pilfer that cooked chicken.  She had the most horrific tummy ache and diarrhea for about 4 days.  Was banished from the house into the garage at night.

I reduced her diet to boiled chicken,  ( I know that's strange, seeing that chicken was the culprit).  Then used the water the chicken was boiled in to cook rice and pumpkin.  Mashed the pumpkin into the rice.

She was fed on a diet of 2/3 pumpkin/rice and 1/3 shredded chicken for about another 4 or 5 days.

She's survived and is just about back onto her normal diet again now.

I am also much more vigilant about where she is when I'm putting anything into the fridge.


----------

